# South Park: The Stick of Truth censored for European release



## Gahars (Feb 25, 2014)

Because, obviously, adults cannot handle adult content in an adult-rated game. Obviously.


> Ubisoft has confirmed the PS3 and Xbox 360 versions of South Park: The Stick of Truth have been censored in Europe.
> 
> The news comes courtesy of a note sent to press alongside review copies of the game, and apparently pertains to seven scenes of around 20 seconds each.
> 
> The decision for the change was made by Ubisoft EMEA, and will affect the console versions of the game in Europe, the Middle East and Africa...


IGN
[prebreak]Continue reading[/prebreak]
And what exactly is being cut here?



Spoiler: Here there be spoilers, sorta






> The censored scenes include a mini-game in which a doctor is performing an abortion on the player, another mini-game in which the player performs an abortion on Randy, and five anal probing scenes involving someone being actively probed. The scenes will apparently play out as normal before and after the probing, and each censored scene is "replaced by an image background and a description text selected by [South Park creators] Matt and Trey," according to Ubisoft.





If you were planning on purchasing the game on PC, however, it seems that you're in luck. As if you needed any more validation, *PC users will not have these cuts in their copies of the game*. And hey, even if you do have the edited version, Matt Stone and Trey Parker are pretty well known for dealing with this sort of thing humorously; hopefully they'll make up for the changes one way or another.

Sorry, guys. So much for "Bigger, Longer, and Uncut."


----------



## Foxi4 (Feb 25, 2014)

Well, that just settles it for me - I'm downloading the uncut U.S. version, thank you very much.


----------



## ilman (Feb 26, 2014)

Well, another reason why the glorious PC master race is better than the console peasants.
Seriously though, I don't think it'll be a very graphic intensive game, so anybody who has a non-ancient PC should be able to play it.
So...I guess bad news for people who preordered/prefer to play on console or have no PC.


----------



## kristianity77 (Feb 26, 2014)

I wonder if the US version (360) will be region locked?


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Feb 26, 2014)

Spoiler: CENSORCENSORCENSOR



Suck it


 Europe!


----------



## Foxi4 (Feb 26, 2014)

ilman said:


> Well, another reason why the glorious PC master race is better than the console peasants.
> Seriously though, I don't think it'll be a very graphic intensive game, so anybody who has a non-ancient PC should be able to play it.
> So...I guess bad news for people who preordered/prefer to play on console or have no PC.


 
*>Implying that the downloadable version will not be affected when Steam has been enforcing requested region locks and/or releasing region-specific versions for the last couple of years or that the boxed versions won't when these have to go through censorship just like any other media*

Sure, brah.


----------



## Ashtonx (Feb 26, 2014)

+1 for piracy


----------



## Flame (Feb 26, 2014)

why the fuck fudge are those cunt Cake of people spoil every good thing in the gaming world...


----------



## FAST6191 (Feb 26, 2014)

Of all the issues to pick up on in Europe it was abortion?
I always thought the main anti abortion nutjob types were US bred creatures.

I guess if you are going to split the difference between Europe, the middle East and Africa it could make more sense but that really seems odd.


----------



## calmwaters (Feb 26, 2014)

The stick of truth has been censored? Ironic much? I guess people can't handle the truth like they used to.


----------



## slingblade1170 (Feb 26, 2014)

You can censor South Park all you want but its still South Park and Trey and Matt could give two shits about beliefs and opinions. I feel bad for the people who have to deal with the censored version.

Damn it, Gahars your avatar is a creepy mutha fucka.


----------



## The Catboy (Feb 26, 2014)

Is this really a shock? This has happened several times in the past, I am shocked it wasn't banned.


----------



## Foxi4 (Feb 26, 2014)

The Catboy said:


> Is this really a shock? This has happened several times in the past, I am shocked it wasn't banned.


I think you're mistaking Europe with Australia.  Sure, Germany and a couple other places are censorship-crazy, but for the most part, Europe's doing fine.


----------



## The Catboy (Feb 26, 2014)

Foxi4 said:


> I think you're mistaking Europe with Australia.  Sure, Germany and a couple other places are censorship-crazy, but for the most part, Europe's doing fine.


I might have  Long time, not thinking as clear as I should be


----------



## XDel (Feb 26, 2014)

Personally, I prefer to watch South Park bleeped out. It makes it funnier, leaves a little up to the imagination. Just saying things out right kind of ruins it a bit.

Though I have to admit, the episode about Lemmiwinks and Mr. Slave was hilarious because of the graphic content.


----------



## Foxi4 (Feb 26, 2014)

The Catboy said:


> I might have  Long time, not thinking as clear as I should be


Australia is like a different dimension - they ban games for the dumbest of reasons. I mean, they banned _"State of Decay"_ because of... use of medicine, including _methadone, amphetamine, aspirin, ibuprofen and other real-life drugs_. Microsoft has to swap the names of drugs for imaginary ones in case the poor gamers get stupid ideas when playing the game... that's going to be rated for mature audiences anyways because it features shooting zombies.


----------



## Hells Malice (Feb 26, 2014)

After seeing the $60 price tag on PC I was completely turned off by the game. I doubt i'll even pirate it.

Anywho, sucks for European console gamers. Censoring a South Park game just seems wrong considering that over-the-top shit is what South Park is even about.


----------



## Ashtonx (Feb 26, 2014)

The Catboy said:


> I might have  Long time, not thinking as clear as I should be


 
Happens to me a lot too, i keep mistaking america with africa.


----------



## Yepi69 (Feb 26, 2014)

Oh god dammit, South Park isn't supposed to be censored, hell in Netherlands it wasn't censored, at all, I bet this is Jack Thompson's work.


----------



## Dork (Feb 26, 2014)

AMERICA WINS YET AGAIN EUROPOORS


Spoiler



I jest.


----------



## p1ngpong (Feb 26, 2014)

Aw shucks I always wanted to carry out mock abortions and rapes in a game.


----------



## Yepi69 (Feb 26, 2014)

p1ngpong said:


> Aw shucks I always wanted to carry out mock abortions and rapes in a game.


 
Guess we'll have to buckle up our hands and do it ourselves.


----------



## Ashtonx (Feb 26, 2014)

p1ngpong said:


> Aw shucks I always wanted to carry out mock abortions and rapes in a game.


 
Duke Nukem Forever + random japanese eroge.


----------



## weatMod (Feb 26, 2014)

FAST6191 said:


> Of all the issues to pick up on in Europe it was abortion?
> I always thought the main anti abortion nutjob types were US bred creatures.
> 
> 
> ...


 

>Europe
>UK

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...OURS-police-Nelson-Mandela-Twitter-jokes.html


----------



## Pedeadstrian (Feb 26, 2014)

Hells Malice said:


> After seeing the $60 price tag on PC I was completely turned off by the game. I doubt i'll even pirate it.
> 
> Anywho, sucks for European console gamers. Censoring a South Park game just seems wrong considering that over-the-top shit is what South Park is even about.


Wait... you think the cost of the game is so high that it isn't even worth pirating? Kids these days...


----------



## GamerSince83 (Feb 26, 2014)

Sometimes I wish they would censor their Pron instead.......Some things can't be Unseen


----------



## weatMod (Feb 26, 2014)

GamerSince83 said:


> Sometimes I wish they would censor their Pron instead.......Some things can't be Unseen


 
1 guy 1 cup?
but yeah they actually do censor that too now


----------



## ilman (Feb 26, 2014)

Foxi4 said:


> *>Implying that the downloadable version will not be affected when Steam has been enforcing requested region locks and/or releasing region-specific versions for the last couple of years or that the boxed versions won't when these have to go through censorship just like any other media*
> 
> Sure, brah.


 
Uhh, it says the PC version will be unaffected, so your argument is invalid. Our lord and saviour Gabe Newell spared us europeans unlike the evil that are Microsoft and Sony.


Ok, I'm gonna stop with this now.


----------



## Jayro (Feb 26, 2014)

*Censored in Europe?*


----------



## gokujr1000 (Feb 26, 2014)

Any censorship done to the game will probably be just as funny anyway, Matt and Trey know what they're doing.


----------



## Pedeadstrian (Feb 26, 2014)

gokujr1000 said:


> Any censorship done to the game will probably be just as funny anyway, Matt and Trey know what they're doing.


Funny? Sure. Just as funny? Iuno. Those scenes where people crap their pants when they die are funnier than the text saying they are crapping their pants.


----------



## Hells Malice (Feb 26, 2014)

Pedeadstrian said:


> Wait... you think the cost of the game is so high that it isn't even worth pirating? Kids these days...


 
Yep, I guess it's part of having values. But I do know most kids don't have those these days, eh guy?
Shit overpriced games aren't worth my time, period. Pirating saves my money, not my time.


----------



## Satangel (Feb 26, 2014)

Hells Malice said:


> Yep, I guess it's part of having values. But I do know most kids don't have those these days, eh guy?
> Shit overpriced games aren't worth my time, period. Pirating saves my money, not my time.


 
But what if the game is actually good, and not a 'shit' game? 
I've heard some positive things about this game, and they sure took their time to make it. Surely it's worth playing...


----------



## drakorex (Feb 26, 2014)




----------



## Mario92 (Feb 26, 2014)

I guess this is because of Germany. They have similar restrictions like Australia has. Remember how Nintendo blocked +18 content from eShop during day? Germany. Last of us cencoring? Germany. 

With console versions my guess is that it's just much cheaper to produce same game for whole region instead of printing out specific version for one country. With PC we do have online downloading and patching in place so it's super easy to make differend version for one country. 



Foxi4 said:


> *>Implying that the downloadable version will not be affected when Steam has been enforcing requested region locks and/or releasing region-specific versions for the last couple of years or that the boxed versions won't when these have to go through censorship just like any other media*
> 
> 
> Sure, brah.


 
German versions of titles has been around for ages and they usually get the non-violent versions of games and region locked mostly because of law. e.g. L4D2 there's no blood and bodies dissapear quickly. Latest news about steam region thing is about mass trading between regions and key reselling which are mostly people taking advantage of regional price differences. If you have been trading with regular users you shouldn't be effected. 

I guess boxed versions are shipped with cencored version on disc and as game is steamworks then it just patches the game when user connects online and lives outside of germany.


----------



## bkifft (Feb 26, 2014)

Mario92 said:


> I guess this is because of Germany. They have similar restrictions like Australia has. Remember how Nintendo blocked +18 content from eShop during day? Germany. Last of us cencoring? Germany.
> 
> With console versions my guess is that it's just much cheaper to produce same game for whole region instead of printing out specific version for one country. With PC we do have online downloading and patching in place so it's super easy to make differend version for one country.
> 
> ...


 
Just to get rid of some common misconceptions: most censorship in videogames for the German market doesn't happen because German laws require them, but because publishers choose to do them.

There's only a few subjects banned per law in Germany: "Volksverhetzung" ("incitement of popular hatred"), "Verwenden von Kennzeichen verfassungswidriger Organisationen" ("using insignia of unconstitutional organizations" like swastikas) and certain types of pornography (like child, animal and rape).

Nearly everything else is fair game, it just can happen that the German video games ratings board "USK" denies giving a rating for a game if they deem it to be to extreme. This results in in implicit "18" rating with the added drawbacks that you are not allowed to advertise said game in any way and are only allowed it to put it on sale in dedicated store sections to which minors don't have access.

But as not being able to advertise a product and sell it openly (both of which you are allowed for a game that's explicitly rated as "18", shops are just not allowed to sell those to minors (thus most stores will check your ID at the cash register)) has a huge impact on the sales, most publishers choose to censor their games in order to get an "18" or even better "16" rating.



And the really strange thing: as far as I know the German PC version for Stick of truth will only have the swastikas of the ginger nazi zombies removed (whited out) while still including the abortion scenes.
I'm gonna import a ROW key nonetheless, I want the full unaltered game like the developers designed it.


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 26, 2014)

Foxi4 said:


> *>Implying that the downloadable version will not be affected when Steam has been enforcing requested region locks and/or releasing region-specific versions for the last couple of years or that the boxed versions won't when these have to go through censorship just like any other media*
> 
> Sure, brah.


 
I'm not going to comment on your use of greentext, but Steams always made it pretty easy to get around blocked or censored games. I mean, I remember just getting an american friend to gift me Left 4 Dead 2 uncut, and with the use of online key shops (GreenmanGaming, etc...) it shouldn't be that hard. 

Worst comes to worse, simple patch to fix region specific censors.


----------



## WhiteMaze (Feb 26, 2014)

Hells Malice said:


> After seeing the $60 price tag on PC I was completely turned off by the game. I doubt i'll even pirate it.
> 
> Anywho, sucks for European console gamers. Censoring a South Park game just seems wrong considering that over-the-top shit is what South Park is even about.


 
60$ for a South Park game?

Hey I know what should be censored. Their greed.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Feb 26, 2014)

It's $60 for a full fledged RPG game, stop bitching about it Christ.

This isn't some little shit downloadable title, this is a big RPG made by a big RPG developer released as a full console game. Please realize this and stop crying.


----------



## Mario92 (Feb 26, 2014)

bkifft said:


> Just to get rid of some common misconceptions: most censorship in videogames for the German market doesn't happen because German laws require them, but because publishers choose to do them.
> 
> There's only a few subjects banned per law in Germany: "Volksverhetzung" ("incitement of popular hatred"), "Verwenden von Kennzeichen verfassungswidriger Organisationen" ("using insignia of unconstitutional organizations" like swastikas) and certain types of pornography (like child, animal and rape).
> 
> ...


 
Oh OK thanks for enlightenment. Still pretty bad situation though. I hate that kind of thinking where adults can't choose what to buy for entertainment just because of "why won't anyone think about the children?!?" 

AND that won't change my toughts that devs alter the game because of germany. Why else they would?


----------



## Smuff (Feb 26, 2014)

Mary Whitehouse is masturbating furiously in her grave with glee


----------



## bkifft (Feb 26, 2014)

Mario92 said:


> Oh OK thanks for enlightenment. Still pretty bad situation though. I hate that kind of thinking where adults can't choose what to buy for entertainment just because of "why won't anyone think about the children?!?"
> 
> AND that won't change my toughts that devs alter the game because of germany. Why else they would?


 
Well, mostly adults are allowed to buy what they want ( even though they might be required to prove their age, for example when ordering "18" stuff from amazon one has to show the delivery guy some kind of ID as proof of age).

And somehow I don't believe the German market is to blame for the abortion minigame censorship, as abortion hasn't been a hot topic here since it was legalized back in the 1970s. If they had cut out the Jew class, then it would have been most likely because of us.


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (Feb 26, 2014)

Good thing PS3 is region free for the games at least.


----------



## Hells Malice (Feb 26, 2014)

Guild McCommunist said:


> It's $60 for a full fledged RPG game, stop bitching about it Christ.
> 
> This isn't some little shit downloadable title, this is a big RPG made by a big RPG developer released as a full console game. Please realize this and stop crying.


 
No one is complaining about the console price (not I at least, console peasants can pay what they want).
So, why is Thief $50? That's quite a high fidelity game and yet it's only $50 on PC. Just because this is an RPG doesn't incur an extra $10 over the PC norm. $60 is a greedy price on the PC and it's only certain publishers (Craptivision, EA, Ubisoft)  that actively push it while the better ones stick around the PC norm.


----------



## FAST6191 (Feb 26, 2014)

Smuff said:


> Mary Whitehouse is masturbating furiously in her grave with glee



Talk about your bad mental images.


----------



## FlareTheFox (Feb 27, 2014)

Aww, I really am disappointed to learn of this. After seeing a few trailers and gameplay videos, I was kinda looking forward to it. Though it is kinds true, some things cannot be unseen. But isn't that the South Park charm? Pushing the boundaries and whatnot? I'll never forget my mother's reaction when she heard the tv series for the first time... 

But yeah, it is ironic it's going to be censored for us Europeans when you think about what South Park means to its fans and the title of the game in question...
Foxi, do your magic. I want to play the uncut version so I can complain about my bleeding eyes later!! X3


----------



## Foxi4 (Feb 27, 2014)

FlareTheFox said:


> Foxi, do your magic. I want to play the uncut version so I can complain about my bleeding eyes later!! X3


O-oh course hun, I'll, umm... purchase this video game as I do with every single one we play, and I will purchase it new to support the studio and the developers... Yes... _*Whistles nonchalantly* _


Hells Malice said:


> _*$10 makes a difference*_


I would gladly pay $60 for a _good_ game and if I don't have that much, I can always get it pre-owned. I don't think that's a terribly over-the-top price, most contemporary games sell for prices in that ballpark. I don't see a reason why PC gamers should get the exact same game cheaper, no reasons at all, maybe except for the sense of self-entitlement and the marginal royalties costs _(which Steam no doubt has as well)_.

My only problem with this release is that it's missing content, ergo I'll have to look for _*cough cough* "workarounds"_.


----------



## slingblade1170 (Feb 27, 2014)

I am buying the shit out of this game on the 4th.


----------



## Hells Malice (Feb 27, 2014)

Foxi4 said:


> O-oh course hun, I'll, umm... purchase this video game as I do with every single one we play, and I will purchase it new to support the studio and the developers... Yes... _*Whistles nonchalantly* _
> I would gladly pay $60 for a _good_ game and if I don't have that much, I can always get it pre-owned. I don't think that's a terribly over-the-top price, most contemporary games sell for prices in that ballpark. I don't see a reason why PC gamers should get the exact same game cheaper, no reasons at all, maybe except for the sense of self-entitlement and the marginal royalties costs _(which Steam no doubt has as well)_.
> 
> My only problem with this release is that it's missing content, ergo I'll have to look for _*cough cough* "workarounds"_.


 
It's quite simple really. Console games are more expensive because most are physically manufactured, which costs enough to make a difference. The price is increased to compensate for the costs of all that. The only time I actually see physical copies of PC games is when they're triple A games these days, and hell still most of them only cost the norm of $50. Pretty much no PC gamers buy physical copies anymore unless it's for collection purposes. Console gamers are, I suppose, getting away from it but there's still a huge sector for physical copies.

And just to note, i'm not really being 'cheap'. $60 is a pittance I can impulse spend in a second, but that doesn't change the fact I refuse to support producers that are attempting to raise the price of the average PC game.


----------



## Foxi4 (Feb 27, 2014)

Hells Malice said:


> It's quite simple really. Console games are more expensive because most are physically manufactured, which costs enough to make a difference. The price is increased to compensate for the costs of all that. The only time I actually see physical copies of PC games is when they're triple A games these days, and hell still most of them only cost the norm of $50. Pretty much no PC gamers buy physical copies anymore unless it's for collection purposes. Console gamers are, I suppose, getting away from it but there's still a huge sector for physical copies.
> 
> And just to note, i'm not really being 'cheap'. $60 is a pittance I can impulse spend in a second, but that doesn't change the fact I refuse to support producers that are attempting to raise the price of the average PC game.


I agree with you, digitally distributed games should be cheaper, but _that doesn't concern PC only_.

If we're talking digital, the games should be cheaper not just on Steam, but also console services like PSN and XBL, which admittedly isn't always the case, but they're slowly catching up to the idea, see: Metal Gear Solid: Ground Zeroes for example.

I was talking in general terms - boxed game versus boxed game, digital release versus digital release. Comparing a game distributed over Steam on PC and a game in a retail box for a console doesn't make a whole lot of sense because the distribution channel is obviously different. And before you say otherwise, yeah, you can get PC games in retail boxes still and I do know people who do just that - perhaps for collector's purposes as you mention, perhaps because that's their preference.


----------



## NakedFaerie (Feb 27, 2014)

What is it with the Australian censors and anal probing? They ban any game with anal probing. Do they think gamers will go around and start anal probing each other?
And what I absolutely do not understand is HOW can you ban a cartoon game? Its absolutely NOT REAL! ITS A CARTOON! AND A GAME AT THAT! so WHY would they even think of censoring it?

The censorship board now have a R18+ rating. How about they use it like its supposed to be used. If you dont think kids should be playing it then rate it R18+ and let adults enjoy the game the way it was made.

Australia is full of censorship its really pathetic. Try going up to a cop and say "its a fu**ing lovely day isn't it a$$hole" and you will get fined or arrested for swearing. I thought we had freedom of speech here but we dont.



Foxi4 said:


> Australia is like a different dimension - they ban games for the dumbest of reasons. I mean, they banned _"State of Decay"_ because of... use of medicine, including _methadone, amphetamine, aspirin, ibuprofen and other real-life drugs_. Microsoft has to swap the names of drugs for imaginary ones in case the poor gamers get stupid ideas when playing the game... that's going to be rated for mature audiences anyways because it features shooting zombies.


They did the same for Fallout 3. That had real name drugs and they have to rename them all. I dont have a clue which does what now but if they had the real names I would know what to take and what to miss.
It now makes the games more confusing. Thanks for nothing you moronic censors.


----------



## Foxi4 (Feb 27, 2014)

NakedFaerie said:


> They did the same for Fallout 3. That had real name drugs and they have to rename them all. I dont have a clue which does what now but if they had the real names I would know what to take and what to miss.
> It now makes the games more confusing. Thanks for nothing you moronic censors.


Real-life drugs in Fallout 3? You sure you got that right? I'm pretty sure that they used all the original, iconic names like Stimpak, Buffout, Mentats, Psycho etc., I've never heard of a Fallout game using actual names of drugs, unless it was a story element I overlooked or something.


----------



## grossaffe (Feb 27, 2014)

bkifft said:


> If they had cut out the Jew class, then it would have been most likely because of us.


I feel like getting rid of the Jews on account of the Germans would be counter productive in trying to leave the past behind...


----------



## Pedeadstrian (Feb 27, 2014)

Foxi4 said:


> Real-life drugs in Fallout 3? You sure you got that right? I'm pretty sure that they used all the original, iconic names like Stimpak, Buff-out, Mentats, Psycho etc., I've never heard of a Fallout game using actual names of drugs, unless it was a story element I overlooked or something.


You're right. There's no "Meth", "Cocaine", etc. The only real drugs are alcohol and cigarettes.


Hells Malice said:


> It's quite simple really. Console games are more expensive because most are physically manufactured, which costs enough to make a difference. The price is increased to compensate for the costs of all that. The only time I actually see physical copies of PC games is when they're triple A games these days, and hell still most of them only cost the norm of $50. Pretty much no PC gamers buy physical copies anymore unless it's for collection purposes. Console gamers are, I suppose, getting away from it but there's still a huge sector for physical copies.
> 
> And just to note, i'm not really being 'cheap'. $60 is a pittance I can impulse spend in a second, but that doesn't change the fact I refuse to support producers that are attempting to raise the price of the average PC game.


That's a totally understandable viewpoint. That's not the point, though. You're saying the quality of the game is dependent upon its retail price, even when pirating. And that makes no fucking sense whatsoever. You said you refuse to support producers who're trying to raise PC prices, but you're not supporting anyone, except possibly the torrent site/other site you pirate from through ad revenue.


----------



## Ashtonx (Feb 27, 2014)

Hells Malice said:


> It's quite simple really. Console games are more expensive because most are physically manufactured, which costs enough to make a difference. The price is increased to compensate for the costs of all that. The only time I actually see physical copies of PC games is when they're triple A games these days, and hell still most of them only cost the norm of $50. Pretty much no PC gamers buy physical copies anymore unless it's for collection purposes. Console gamers are, I suppose, getting away from it but there's still a huge sector for physical copies.
> 
> And just to note, i'm not really being 'cheap'. $60 is a pittance I can impulse spend in a second, but that doesn't change the fact I refuse to support producers that are attempting to raise the price of the average PC game.


 
It's not that simple

around 25% is retailers cut
distribution costs are like 10%
around 10-20% is the console licensing fee

then there's various crap like returns.

Overall console games always cost more because of the price cut by console manufacturer, digital or not.

Another problem with consoles is that the digital market is controller by console manufacturer. On pc we got steam, gog, and bunch of other retailers that manage to sell steam games cheaper than steam does (where prices are set by publishers) So theres more competition on the market. There's indie game market, there's bunch of other games that aren't on consoles, there's no backwards compatibility issues, at least nothing that can't be managed so the choice is much larger. After all I personally rarely buy day 1 games, i have huge backlog and tons of games to choose from so i usually wait till prices get reasonable. There's also a bit different mentality. You buy a steam or gog game, it's on your account you won't sell it to someone else, rent it out or whatever.


----------



## NakedFaerie (Feb 27, 2014)

Foxi4 said:


> Real-life drugs in Fallout 3? You sure you got that right? I'm pretty sure that they used all the original, iconic names like Stimpak, Buffout, Mentats, Psycho etc., I've never heard of a Fallout game using actual names of drugs, unless it was a story element I overlooked or something.


You know why there are no real drugs in Fallout 3? Its becuase they banned it with the real drug names and have to redo it. That was before it was released.
Fallout 3 was made in Qld so Australian censors had the first go at it. It would look really stupid for a game to be made in Aus and not sold there as it was banned. Thats why they renamed all the drugs from the real named to the made up names to get past the censors.

http://www.shacknews.com/article/54651/fallout-3-censorship-goes-global

Thats also one reason why a lot of game studios closed or moved to different countries as the Australian censors are too strict and stupid. Its easier to make a game in Canada where the censors dont have such a fuss over games like they do in Aus.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Feb 28, 2014)

Hells Malice said:


> No one is complaining about the console price (not I at least, console peasants can pay what they want).
> So, why is Thief $50? That's quite a high fidelity game and yet it's only $50 on PC. Just because this is an RPG doesn't incur an extra $10 over the PC norm. $60 is a greedy price on the PC and it's only certain publishers (Craptivision, EA, Ubisoft) that actively push it while the better ones stick around the PC norm.


 

The level of entitlement of PC gamers is fucking mindboggling.

$10 is not a big difference, if you want to pay less for it than wait until the price drops or it goes on sale.


----------



## Veho (Feb 28, 2014)

Guild McCommunist said:


> The level of entitlement of PC gamers is fucking mindboggling.


Because console gamers have never complained that a game is $5 more than the usual game prices, ever, that has never happened before amirite.


----------



## Ashtonx (Feb 28, 2014)

Guild McCommunist said:


> The level of entitlement of PC gamers is fucking mindboggling.
> 
> $10 is not a big difference, if you want to pay less for it than wait until the price drops or it goes on sale.


 


Well there has to be a counterbalance for console idiots spending hundreds on dollars on dlc and microtransactions.. besides, 10usd can be quite a lot depending on where you live.


----------



## gokujr1000 (Mar 2, 2014)

Pedeadstrian said:


> Funny? Sure. Just as funny? Iuno. Those scenes where people crap their pants when they die are funnier than the text saying they are crapping their pants.


 

Which would you rather, the creators themselves coming up with creative ways to censor the game and still make it funny or blatant removal of specific parts/things in the game with very little effort done to replace it or cover it up?


----------



## CompassNorth (Mar 2, 2014)

Here's the censorship picture.
Spoiling it for the people who want to see it firsthand in-game.


Spoiler











 
Also is there a way to resize pictures on the forums? :V


----------



## natkoden (Mar 2, 2014)

The south of Ruth? Not much censorship then...


----------



## Pedeadstrian (Mar 2, 2014)

gokujr1000 said:


> Which would you rather, the creators themselves coming up with creative ways to censor the game and still make it funny or blatant removal of specific parts/things in the game with very little effort done to replace it or cover it up?


I wasn't questioning their choice. I think it's great how they handle censorship. I'm just saying the censored scenes aren't as funny as the original ones, since you said that the new scenes would be "just as funny."


----------



## NakedFaerie (Mar 2, 2014)

I've played South Park and not sure how they will censor it as its a big part of the game.
I've played the uncensored version and cant see why they would censor an adult game with adult content? Thats just really stupid.
The anal probe is a weapon so will they completely remove that? Its a good 30 min mission and a weapon so the game will have to be cut up just to remove that 1 part.
And its part of the story so you need to keep it in. I'm guessing they blocked it out maybe? They cant remove it completely as it will just confuse people and the story would be missing parts.
And no you dont anal probe people, its like a big stick you just hit them with it.
And the game is full of swearing and adult humor so why remove that 1 thing? Why just pick on the anal probing?

So we are allowed to see blood guts in games but when it comes to aliens sticking things up our ass thats a no no? WTF?


----------



## Ashtonx (Mar 2, 2014)

For the same reason we're cool with mass slaugher and genocide but go mad at the sight of a nipple. Blame religious people


----------



## DJPlace (Mar 2, 2014)

sucks to be Brits. also i hate how we have more religious people in USA they don't want  anything cartoon or game named Satan for any game under M. i could give some examples but i don't want to.


----------



## Pedeadstrian (Mar 2, 2014)

DJPlace said:


> sucks to be Brits. also i hate how we have more religious people in USA they don't want anything cartoon or game named Satan for any game under M. i could give some examples but i don't want to.





> Satan is an Action game, published by Dinamic Software, which was released in 1989.


We need more Satan. Especially if he has Sweet Sixteens with cakes made by serial murderers and has affairs with Saddam Husein.


----------



## DJPlace (Mar 2, 2014)

ah hell i'll post two things i know.

the Puyo Puyo games and Dragon Ball Z.


----------



## Pedeadstrian (Mar 2, 2014)

DJPlace said:


> ah hell i'll post two things i know.
> 
> the Puyo Puyo games and Dragon Ball Z.


The "Satan" in DBZ has nothing to do with the Satan from religion. In fact, Satan (or Hercule) is actually a (quasi-)good guy.


----------



## DJPlace (Mar 2, 2014)

Pedeadstrian said:


> The "Satan" in DBZ has nothing to do with the Satan from religion. In fact, Satan (or Hercule) is actually a (quasi-)good guy.


 
that is true. that was a bad example right there. can't think of any other ones atm...


----------



## Pedeadstrian (Mar 5, 2014)

So, I started playing the game. If they were to remove every scene with anal probing, you'd lose a pretty awesome mission, plus... well, I won't spoil anything. The story could easily be adjusted, but who cares about the story? Fart jokes and anal probing are the important part.


----------



## NakedFaerie (Mar 5, 2014)

Here is a comparison video of what the have done to censor it. It looks like the South Park devs have given a big FU to the censors.


And WHY did they censor the male abortion video? Its not a real abortion as its a male, its just made up fake thing.
The censors are really stupid with this game. censoring fake things that even that they are cartoons they are still really fake and impossible in real life.


----------

